# freebsd irc channel



## trybeingarun (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,
when i join freebsd channel in irc.freenode.net i get the following response.
*
ERC> /join #freebsd
*** verne.freenode.net 473 trybeingarun #freebsd Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited*

My questions are
1. How should get a freebsd invite?
2. Is there any other freebsd channel which doesn't require an invite?


----------



## Alt (Feb 7, 2010)

I think its not official


----------



## Beastie (Feb 7, 2010)

Like anything else on the Internet that needs invitations, you probably need to contact someone on the inside and they'll invite you in.

There are many others with no invitation system. Check the links here.
But be warned that many either won't work most of the time, or you'll get not-so-helpful replies, or you'll be welcomed as if you were a mass murderer or something.


----------



## paean (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't realize people had contributed to make a list. Nice! 

I find #freebsdhelp on efnet to be moderately helpful at times, but like most chat rooms, 90+% of the chatter is unrelated to the topic.


----------



## Oxyd (Feb 9, 2010)

The FreeNode channel is ##FreeBSD, notice the double #.  Also you may have to register your nick with NickServ: [cmd=]/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER[/cmd] and follow the instructions.


----------



## CodeBlock (Feb 10, 2010)

Indeed you'll probably need to be identified to nickserv.

While we're on the subject though, who would be in charge of filling out a GRF (http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml)? It would really be cool to get a /FreeBSD/ cloak on freenode, for those who regularly help in ##freebsd. The channel would be able to move to the # namespace (#freebsd), and cloaks would be available.

I've been thinking about this for some time and it really would be a neat idea. Besides I need something cooler than about/windows/regular/


----------



## ke_ke_non (Feb 15, 2010)

*FreeBSD IRC?*

How can I get invited to the #FreeBSD IRC?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11042


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2010)

[ merged in ]


----------



## lme@ (Feb 15, 2010)

see also http://wiki.freebsd.org/IrcChannels


----------

